# Question about Zelnorm (Zelmac) from MEDSMEX



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi All,I know quite a few of you have ordered Zelnorm Or Zelmac as they call it Mexico from Medsmex. I only usually Zelnorm about once a week and had a large supply before the FDA ordered the drug taken off the US market. But now I am very low. I only have 1 pill left. I ordered a 30 day supply from Medmex on 2/10/10. It is now 3/18/10 and I still have not received it. I got an email from them on 2/19/10 saying my order had been shipped. They also gave me a tracking number on USPS. I have inputted my tracking number over and over and USPS keeps saying there is no such tracking number.Medsmex gave me a phone number to call regarding my order and shipment, but everytime I call the number, it just rings and rings and rings. and then a voice comes on saying my call cannot go through at this time, and to try again later.I have also emailed them, telling them I have received my order and telling the the tracking number they gave me cannot be located in USPS. I got an email back saying they would look into it and get back to me, but nobody has. Meanwhile my credit card has been charged for over $90.00 since 2/10 and still no Zelnorm.I know I remember reading a while ago that Medsmex was a reputable company and many of you had no problems getting your orders. Have any of you waited this long. I am beginning to think I will never get my Zelnorm....and I really need it.thanks,Rose


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

HI Rose . it's been well over a year and a half since i've ordered from medsmex ( i switched over to inhouse pharmacy and their generic zelnorm, tegibs) so i'm sorry i can't be of much help but back then when i was ordering my orders were taking about four weeks. i never had to deal with their customer service dept. that doesn't sound good that your calls aren't going through or your e-mails being answered. can you stop payment on your credit card or contest the payment? i stopped considering medsmex reliable when they stole my credit card number and ran up fradulent charges on it. we had some threads about that on this board and the constipation meds board a while back. good luck--hope they come through for you!! or you get your money back...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Wow annie.. that's bad. Sorry that happened to you.Rose, for sure, I would call your credit card company and let them know what is going on. In the meantime maybe you can try Inhouse Pharmacy instead?


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Could somebody please give me the website for Inhouse Pharmacy? Also does the generaic form of Zelnorm, work the same as real drug?thanks,rose


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

here's the inhouse link. http://www.inhousepharmacy.com/generics/generic_zelnorm.htmltegibs--generic zelnorm--works as well for me as the real zelnorm did. it's also a lot cheaper than medsmex zelnorm--$80.00 for 100 6 mg tablets. tegibs is manufactured in india by torrent pharmaceuticals. inhouse pharmacy is located in vanuatu, an island in the south pacific.one thing about inhouse: protect your credit card number (which i think is a good idea when dealing with any foreign online pharmacies or just any unfamiliar company regardless of location) people have reported problems with fradulent charges on their credit cards after placing an inhouse order. i use a virtual credit card number when ordering from them. or you can do what some other people have done and use one of those debit/credit cards that are linked to a checking or saving account and only deposit enough money in the account to cover your order. and of course i feel there's always a certain amount of risk that goes with dealing with a foregin online pharmacy. but so far inhouse has been terrific. great fast service and they give you a shipment confirmation number which i've found does have a limited amount of tracking available through the us post office website. my last order from inhouse was placed feb 28 and i received it march 8!! my other orders from them have taken about ten days to two weeks. what i've noticed with the tracking is that the shipments can get hung up in us customs in new york--that's what delays them. inhouse ships them out right away.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi Rose, How have you been?? You haven't been on the BB in a long time. I quit ordering from medsmex about a year ago due to the long time it took to arrive and the credit card thing. I order now from inhousepharmacy. It works just the same for me as the regular zelnorm. The customer service is better and communication seems to be better from them. But I also had a credit card hacked into from them so I only use a gift credit card from my bank with a one time use. I would definitely dispute those charges because something is wrong here. That's pretty disturbing that you can't get thru to them. Let me know how you are doing. How is your daughter? Is her health OK? Tiss


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Thanks everybody for your help. I finally got an email from MEDsMex, and they said they are checking into what happened with my order. They said once it is straightened out they will pay for express shipping to get it to me. So I guess for this one order, I will wait and see what happens. But from now on I will use the Inhousepharmacy. It's a much better deal money wise. I never heard of a Virtual Credit card, what is that?Also Hi Tiss, It's been a while, I know. I don't have much time to come on to the BB, but I do check in and read every once in a while. I don't do much posting though. I am still working full time in Real Estate and with all the foreclosures, I am so stressed out and busy, I don't have too much time for much else. My IBS is really bad, due to the stress at work, which is why I need the Zelnorm every once in a while to get things moving. The Zelnorm doesn't make me feel great afterward. I feel kind of bloaty and gassy and I have a feeling it's due to the lactose in it. However it does get things kind of cleaned out, so mentally I feel better that I am not FOS. (full of sh..) if you get my drift. Ha ha. The stress makes my stomach knot up, making it difficult to go to the bathroom and the Zelnorm seems to be the only thing to get my stomach unknotted to allow passage of stool. Anyway I hope you are well, and thanks for remembering my daughter. So far, so good. No return of the cancer, thank God. I pray everyday it stays that way. I just lost my best friend to breast cancer this past October. She put up a good fight for 25 years, but lost the battle. It broke my heart to lose her. I will never have a friend like her again. I miss her so much. Take care and thanks to all of you for your help. I'll post again if and when I ever get my Zelnorm from MedsMex.Rose


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Rose--my credit card company, bank of america, has a shopsafe program where you go online whenever you want and get a special credit card number which is linked to your credit card. it's a one-time use number for a fixed amount that i choose and has a specific expiration date, also which i choose. so i just set the amount to cover the purchase. i've read that there are other credit card companies with similar programs. i like it--it protects my card. so sorry for all you've been through..hope your daughter's good health continues... and good luck--hope meds mex comes through for you.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Rose, so glad to hear your daughter is still doing well. What a relief. Sorry you are so stressed. THat was when my IBS was the worst. I've been so much better since I quit work but I realize that's luxury not many people have so I am very grateful. I wanted to give you an example of how fast inhouse pharmacy works---not usually this fast but it did this time. I ordered 100 6mg zelnorm pills from inhousepharmacy on March 9th using a one time gift use credit card (thru my bank) and I just got my order today! I hope you get your order from medsmex. That is so frustrating!!


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi,Just to let you all know, my order finally showed up from MedsMex after much emailing back and forth and threatening on my part. I learned my lesson, next time I'll order from InHousePharmacy.Thanks for all your help.Rose


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Glad you finally got it. I always get real nervous if I'm running low.


----------

